

Ask YC: Filter out RSS noise by keyword - ra

Our world changes so quickly that RSS is almost a necessary evil.<p>However, even with a quality news vertical news aggregator (like YC news), there are many articles that are simply not interesting to me.<p>EG: If I ever see a post about twitter or facebook again, it'll be too soon.<p>Is there an RSS filter that I could use in front of say, my google reader feed, to filter out articles tha that contain certain keywords like "twitter" or "facebook" in the title / content?<p>Secondly, I get a lot of dupes (maybe from direct subscriptions and aggregators, like news.yc).<p>Wouldn't it be great if I could also filter dupes?<p>Does anyone know of such a service, or would anyone be interested in making one?<p>I'd love this RSS filter, but don't have time to write it myself...
======
nreece
Checkout Feedity (shameless plug ;) - <http://feedity.com> with Yahoo Pipes or
FilterMyRss.com

~~~
mark-t
Yahoo! pipes does seem to offer the desired functionality. My first
impression, though, is that the interface is too mouse heavy (admittedly my
main complaint about everything that requires the mouse). I should be able to
create a filter without drawing a circuit diagram. And I worry that I won't be
able to keep using it without having to tell Yahoo! my password every other
week.

<http://www.filtermyrss.com> looks much more to my liking, although it's a bit
low on features. My feeling is that it's about a 10 line perl script: fetch
xml with LWP, apply regex, print.

I've actually been looking for something like feedity, but I need control over
the code, since I'd want to use it for sites that require authentication.
However, my feeling's that this one's about a 20 line perl script with LWP and
Algorithm::Diff, so it's not a big deal.

Maybe I'll combine them into a 30 line perl script and get rich!

------
adrianwaj
I use Yahoo Pipes and created a pipe with 20 sources to show only posts with
Australia and .com.au. pic here: <http://webfuel.info/p.png>

------
ntoshev
I'll release a solution to this problem (among others) in a month or so. If
you are interested, drop me a line on my username at gmail.

------
27ragbag
the thing about Yahoo Pipes [from my experience] is that it only refreshes a
couple times a day, so a feed could sit for hours before it's fetched through
your pipe. Urg.

------
johns
Yahoo Pipes

